# Listening while knitting



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I listen to CBC podcasts or, if in the evening, the T.V. (mostly Netflicks or stuff I have recorded on my PVR as I can't stand commercials)


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

I record all the TV programs I like to watch. While knitting, I fast forward through the commercials, giving my hands frequent breaks. Otherwise, I'd knit until my hands cramp.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

amlynda said:


> I record all the TV programs I like to watch. While knitting, I fast forward through the commercials, giving my hands frequent breaks. Otherwise, I'd knit until my hands cramp.


I don't have TV so that eliminates a lot of stuff.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a selection of podcasts that I like...mostly from NPR....This American Life and Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me are a couple of favorites. Also like RadioLab. I've had several knitting podcasts (Woolful is good), but for some reason listening to knitting while I'm knitting is not as much fun....I actually stop and listen to them exclaim over some new ball of squishey new yarn.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I tend to watch TV and sometimes read a book if the knitting isn't too difficuly.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry should read difficult.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I listen to the sounds of kids running around, dogs barking, people asking me where their green sweatshirt is, what's for dinner, can I go to friend's house, can u take me to friend's house, washing machine, dryer, dishwasher working, while at the baseball game, while watching the basketball game, while waiting to pick up kids........

I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Perfectlypinned (Jun 22, 2015)

If you don't listen every weekend, the RadioLab podcast is really good. They present a different topic that they investigate each week. Some really interesting topics that you won't necessarily hear about elsewhere. Not all are great, but always good. You can download from the iTunes or your app store. 

If you have a library you can join, many of them have audiobooks you can download over the internet (ours uses an app called Overdrive to deliver them). You can generally browse through the titles your library offers right on the app, and then check them out, download them to listen. My mom has macular degeneration, so can't read anymore. She listens to about a book a day through our local library this way. Lots and lots of good titles to choose from..


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I listen to CBC podcasts or, if in the evening, the T.V. (mostly Netflicks or stuff I have recorded on my PVR as I can't stand commercials)


But if you don't watch the commercials, how will you know what meds to ask your Dr. to prescribe for you!!!!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I listen to the sounds of kids running around, dogs barking, people asking me where their green sweatshirt is, what's for dinner, can I go to friend's house, can u take me to friend's house, washing machine, dryer, dishwasher working, while at the baseball game, while watching the basketball game, while waiting to pick up kids........
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way!


I hope you got permission from the parents before posting pics of their children.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> I hope you got permission from the parents before posting pics of their children.


I wasn't going to post but given that names appear on the uniforms, might not be a good idea.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

In the way of audio books when I find a good reader I go online and discover what else that person has read. I trust David Suchet to always give a good performance.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I too like to listen to audio books. I knit the fastest when I listen to CJ Box, Vince Flynn, or WEB Griffin books


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love to listen to my soaps or PBS.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> I hope you got permission from the parents before posting pics of their children.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Yes.... They all signed permission slips! Thanks for your concern!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Just as I am sure YOU have a signed permission slip to post your avatar photo!!!! 😜😜😜😜😳😳😳😳🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄😳😳🙄🙄😜😜😳🙄😳😳


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I like to listen to audiobooks too. Once I got back into knitting I found that I was missing book reading. Audiobooks to the rescue! I've listened to quite a few. Right now I'm listening to Shantaram with an incredible narrator. Google it...

I now closely associate a finished item with the book I was listening to at the time. &#128512;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

The sound I listen to while knitting, (though not by choice), is my niece's pug dog snoring very loudly next to me.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> The sound I listen to while knitting, (though not by choice), is my niece's pug dog snoring very loudly next to me.


Hee Hee Hee Hee! We have a snorer and a squeaker.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> OR..... You COULD worry about your OWN posts!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Actually, no one is claiming to be policing this site. My sons were very active in H.S. and college athletics. Posting photographs that show the players names, on a site where anyone can see them, just isn't a wise idea. As a parent I find this concerning.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Actually, no one is claiming to be policing this site. My sons were very active in H.S. and college athletics. Posting photographs that show the players names, on a site where anyone can see them, just isn't a wise idea. As a parent I find this concerning.


Not just concerning, but illegal. I don't believe for a minute she has permission, but wait for the s storm of defence to hit,


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Actually, no one is claiming to be policing this site. My sons were very active in H.S. and college athletics. Posting photographs that show the players names, on a site where anyone can see them, just isn't a wise idea. As a parent I find this concerning.


Good for you. Obviously I don't agree.... Again, unless YOU are in charge of "policing" other's photos (or it is YOUR child in a posted photo).... I don't possibly see HOW it could be YOUR concern! "As a parent" myself I don't find it "concerning" in the least.

ALL the cheer competitions ARE posted by the competition and we are not asked for permission. The school posts photos of all the school sports teams on the Internet as well as other sites without express written permission and, as parents, we are NOT granted requests to have our children excluded!

There are people taking all sorts of photos and videos at every game/tournament we attend..... I am not foolish enough to actually believe those photos and videos will NOT end up on the Internet. I do NOT interrogate EVERY parent to find out what will be happening to each and every game photo..... If YOU do... Good luck with THAT!!!!! Keep YOUR kids in the house, don't let them have access to the Internet, phone or camera!!!!! Go nuts!

As I said.. I have signed permission from EVERY parent on the team! You needn't waste another single second worrying!!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Yes.... They all signed permission slips! Thanks for your concern!
> 
> ...


Yes, of course my dog gave her permission. I would add a bunch of eye rolls here but there isn't an emoticon big enough.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Have at it.... If you don't believe me AND feel the need to protect a child... Report issue and let Admin. Deal with it or address it other the authorities yourself.
> 
> I have issue with your accusing me of being a liar! It is rude, insulting and quite frankly... None of your business!
> 
> Kindly stop the harassment, calling me a liar and handle your concerns as an adult and take them to the appropriate authority to be handled.


Will do just that. Expect a call from the school coach


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> Will do just that. Expect a call from the school coach


Guys lets get back to the subject listening while knitting. You both have made your points so let's move on.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> Will do just that. Expect a call from the school coach


Thank you! He is sitting right here next to me laughing at this! I JUST showed your comments. He said the same thing.... ALL the kids/parents sign a waiver and agreement at the start of each season and permission is given.

Been a few years since YOUR kids were in school, we guess!!!!!!!

BTW...... What school are you going to call?!?!? What a joke!!!!! Do you even realize how stupid you look?!?!!

No "storm of defense" needed..... We can all see how stupid your concern is.... Just a unaware, uninformed, jealousbiddy!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Sealcookie said:


> Guys lets get back to the subject listening while knitting. You both have made your points so let's move on.


Yup, I am going to listen to a podcast of Stewart McLean while I get some work done. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> Guys lets get back to the subject listening while knitting. You both have made your points so let's move on.


So sorry about that! I am done now... I tried to make a cute comment and the nasty, jealousbiddies could NOT resist making their ridiculous comments!

Carry on... I hope (but doubt) to someday be able to listen to something other than a busy, bustling household, but I don't see that ever happening! Carry on!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


I'm right there with you! I listen to Audible mysteries too. I also enjoy the _No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_ Series, and anything by Charles Martin, John Grisham, or Michael Connolly. Lots of others too.
DH turns on his old movies on TV, I crank up the headphones on my iPad and we're both happy.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Sorry should read difficult.


Don't mean to be a busybody, but if you post something and then see you made a typo, you have an hour to click the "Edit" button and fix it.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> Will do just that. Expect a call from the school coach


Do you not think this is a bit of an over the top reaction to a few harmless school pictures.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I like listening to music unless I am working on a difficult pattern and then I need the peace and quiet to concentrate.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Caxton said:


> Do you not think this is a bit of an over the top reaction to a few harmless school pictures.


While they may seem harmless, there are some people who are in careers that make them and their families "targets". Police Officers/Law Enforcement, prosecutors, judges, to name a few. If you've ever had a family member in one of those professions, you might feel differently.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I like listening to auiobooks as I knit, with my preference being for Victorian Novelists. I listen to music as well, but it has to be the kind that the dog does not join in with. For example


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oy! Postings from one who just a short time ago was complaining of pictures on an open forum (and even available on the net). OY!!!!
Let's move on --- we all know what it was for.
Have a good week-end.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> While they may seem harmless, there are some people who are in careers that make them and their families "targets". Police Officers/Law Enforcement, prosecutors, judges, to name a few. If you've ever had a family member in one of those professions, you might feel differently.


I agree here. At my boys schools many children were not photograhed due to family security reasons.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> While they may seem harmless, there are some people who are in careers that make them and their families "targets". Police Officers/Law Enforcement, prosecutors, judges, to name a few. If you've ever had a family member in one of those professions, you might feel differently.


Good lord, let it go! I said I have permission! Do you seriously not have anything better to do? Move along.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I agree here. At my boys schools many children were not photograhed due to family security reasons.


Not the case HERE as I repeatedly stated I have permission, the coach is sitting right next to me and clearly not your concern! OMG! Let it go and be assured.... EVERY TIME I post a photo I do so with permission! I am an educated adult who is well aware of the laws. Enough!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Oy! Postings from one who just a short time ago was complaining of pictures on an open forum (and even available on the net). OY!!!!
> Let's move on --- we all know what it was for.
> Have a good week-end.


OUI OUI!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Good lord, let it go! I said I have permission! Do you seriously not have anything better to do? Move along.


It's a discussion and I merely pointed out a reason why it's not always a good idea to post photographs of the children of others. We are allowed to have discussions on this forum. If you have permission, that's wonderful. What I do with my time should not be of your concern, now should it?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

As long as no one talks to me and expects an acknowledgement/answer, and I'm not expected to watch anything else (especially if my grandchildren are involved i.e. sports, scouting activities, recitals, etc), give directions (driving), and/or cooking/baking, I'm good to go with just about any kind of ambient noise - I can tune out just about anything and concentrate on what I'm doing - to the point where I lose track of time and even fall asleep with the needles in my hand!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's a discussion and I merely pointed out a reason why it's not always a good idea to post photographs of the children of others. We are allowed to have discussions on this forum. If you have permission, that's wonderful. What I do with my time should not be of your concern, now should it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Not the case HERE as I repeatedly stated I have permission, the coach is sitting right next to me and clearly not your concern! OMG! Let it go and be assured.... EVERY TIME I post a photo I do so with permission! I am an educated adult who is well aware of the laws. Enough!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Guys this is ricidulous, all I wanted to know is what you listen to while knitting. I didn't realize I would win the troll award of the year. Could we go back to baseline. 
WHAT DO YOU LISTEN TO while knitting. I love books and I have no tv. I listen on my iPod


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

My favorite thing to listen to while knitting is the sound of silence (typically late at night when everyone else is in bed!)


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> My favorite thing to listen to while knitting is the sound of silence (typically late at night when everyone else is in bed!)


Nice answer. 👍


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> My favorite thing to listen to while knitting is the sound of silence (typically late at night when everyone else is in bed!)


 :thumbup:
Many times I also listen to TV programs - but there comes a point when it is tuned out --- becomes background noise.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> Many times I also listen to TV programs - but there comes a point when it is tuned out --- becomes background noise.


Same happens here then I miss big sections of the program and have no idea what is happening.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

television is tuned to live stuff during the day. After DH goes to bed early, then I choose something boring that I can use for background noise. Knit both times when I have a chance.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Not the case HERE as I repeatedly stated I have permission, the coach is sitting right next to me and clearly not your concern! OMG! Let it go and be assured.... EVERY TIME I post a photo I do so with permission! I am an educated adult who is well aware of the laws. Enough!


You missunderstood me Amy. There are, of course, many ways of dealing with such things . In my part of the world, I only wanted to say that some children need to be kept out of any public eye, and delightful as it is too see your pictures it can be unfortunate in some places if pictures of this sort appeared in a public place. There are a number of children being educated far from home and risk. In my boys' school, the photos were taken by staff and copies could then go to parents.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lostie said:


> You missunderstood me Amy. There are, of course, many ways of dealing with such things . In my part of the world, I only wanted to say that some children need to be kept out of any public eye, and delightful as it is too see your pictures it can be unfortunate in some places if pictures of this sort appeared in a public place. There are a number of children being educated far from home and risk. In my boys' school, the photos were taken by staff and copies could then go to parents.


It's called the "worldwide web" for a reason, lest we forget. You can never be sure who will see what, and what information can be gleaned from what one thinks is an innocent post.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> I tend to watch TV and sometimes read a book if the knitting isn't too difficuly.


Me, too. I have a book rack on a table beside my chair and read during commercials.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay here is a question (to be answered silently please - no need for actual reply) --- 
why accompany Words with Pictures on every subject matter anyways?
I think we all have some type of memories as to how much 'noise' is at any type of game.
Enough Said ---


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just discovered that the cable has now added a few music channels to it's line up ---- will have to check them out. 
Though I am sure it won't replace the radio stations I listen to. ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Okay here is a question (to be answered silently please - no need for actual reply) ---
> why accompany Words with Pictures on every subject matter anyways?
> I think we all have some type of memories as to how much 'noise' is at any type of game.
> Enough Said ---


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen - sweet fur baby.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


Oh misellen, is that Aspern who's adopted you?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Okay here is a question (to be answered silently please - no need for actual reply) ---
> why accompany Words with Pictures on every subject matter anyways?
> I think we all have some type of memories as to how much 'noise' is at any type of game.
> Enough Said ---


Most of the time I "listen" to television, more than actually watch it. Generally I don't need the "visual". The version in my head is usually more interesting.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Most of the time I "listen" to television, more than actually watch it. Generally I don't need the "visual". The version in my head is usually more interesting.


That's also what I do. I favor the true crime shows, so watching is not really necessary, unless it is The First 48, they use a lot of subtitles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> So sorry about that! I am done now... I tried to make a cute comment and the nasty, jealousbiddies could NOT resist making their ridiculous comments!
> 
> Carry on... I hope (but doubt) to someday be able to listen to something other than a busy, bustling household, but I don't see that ever happening! Carry on!


Please, let's let it go. It was an honest suggestion, I know my son and his wife would really be upset if anyone posted a picture of my grand children. That is a fact. They avoid it as much as possible. Twice they have given permission in the 6 years she has been at school, and they were in a large group both times. I would worry too. Each family has their own feelings about it. As long as the families know, and give permission it is okay. I was ready to ask too. Nothing personal but something a lot of people are very aware of nowadays.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like to watch bluebloods and other programs. Once inawhile the news. It depends on what I am knitting. If it is involved, I like to listen to music and not watch anything. 

I find if I am turning a heel, or doing something that requires keeping count, it is easier for me if I have some quiet music, or even no noise. To each his own!


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been a major fan of audio books. I usually read a book first and then listen to them. I am currently listening to the Laurie R King Mary Russell series. Patrick O'Brian's Master and commander series. Alexander McCall Smith number one ladies detective agency and most favorite of all Diana Gabaldon books.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> My favorite thing to listen to while knitting is the sound of silence (typically late at night when everyone else is in bed!)


My favoured listening also except I've gone right off knitting at the mo. Haven't knitted for about 6 weeks! :|


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

noraeb said:


> I have been a major fan of audio books
> 
> I loved the Gabaldon book in print, but listening to those sex scenes is a little too much and besides I usually listen in the car. It never fails Windows open and I pull up to a red light in the middle of a torrid scene and the driver next to me is usually appalled or I get some mightily lurid looks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> misellen - sweet fur baby.  :thumbup:


Thank you, he was abandoned along with three other cats when my neighbor moved. I started feeding them and Aspen "adopted" me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please, let's let it go. It was an honest suggestion, I know my son and his wife would really be upset if anyone posted a picture of my grand children. That is a fact. They avoid it as much as possible. Twice they have given permission in the 6 years she has been at school, and they were in a large group both times. I would worry too. Each family has their own feelings about it. As long as the families know, and give permission it is okay. I was ready to ask too. Nothing personal but something a lot of people are very aware of nowadays.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Music, television, sometimes just Mother Nature blowing a tune with my chimes. Of which I have seven I do believe. The biggest sounding like church bells.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm so glad no one said watching the radio!

I have the TV on for background noise.. Gets to quiet in my home. I am so used to a crowd..kids, grandkids, various family and friends, that when I am alone the silence is deafening!

I don't put pics of myself or family or any event any of my family are involved in. If they choose to that is their business. Some of them do have pics in various places,but again it was their choice. I don't have any of me, because of my profession and some of the things or people I work with.

To each their own..


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> Guys this is ricidulous, all I wanted to know is what you listen to while knitting. I didn't realize I would win the troll award of the year. Could we go back to baseline.
> WHAT DO YOU LISTEN TO while knitting. I love books and I have no tv. I listen on my iPod


I am a fan of Old Time Radio Programs and have a large collection on my computer. Makes for great listening while crafting. 
So many talk about audible books. I'm going to have to look into them. Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Music, television, sometimes just Mother Nature blowing a tune with my chimes. Of which I have seven I do believe. The biggest sounding like church bells.


I LOVE wind chimes, however our very strong winds here are the reason why most people don't keep them up for long.

When I was in Australia, I purchased the most magnificent set of Terracotta "wind bells", though I don't dare hang them outside! I have them hung inside the bay window in my bedroom. When there's a very gentle breeze I'll open one of the sections of that window, so I can listen to their unique sound.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


I am actually a 'silence is golden' person. Even if I am knitting something mindless, I like silence. My head can go where it wants in that case. I do knit while the TV is on since I cannot sit with nothing in my hands, but not if the pattern requires concentration. I save those patterns for when I am alone. Hubby and I can chat while I knit, but I don't really knit when we're talking. I pause and then start again. Course, I like silence when I'm not knitting too, so I guess that doesn't really count does it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I LOVE wind chimes, however our very strong winds here are the reason why most people don't keep them up for long.
> 
> When I was in Australia, I purchased the most magnificent set of Terracotta "wind bells", though I don't dare hang them outside! I have them hung inside the bay window in my bedroom. When there's a very gentle breeze I'll open one of the sections of that window, so I can listen to their unique sound.


I love wind chimes also. I had some bass chimes hanging in the tree when I lived in CA They sounded wonderful.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> I am actually a 'silence is golden' person. Even if I am knitting something mindless, I like silence. My head can go where it wants in that case. I do knit while the TV is on since I cannot sit with nothing in my hands, but not if the pattern requires concentration. I save those patterns for when I am alone. Hubby and I can chat while I knit, but I don't really knit when we're talking. I pause and then start again. Course, I like silence when I'm not knitting too, so I guess that doesn't really count does it.


I also like the "sound of silence". It is hard to come by in today's world.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

misellen said:


> I also like the "sound of silence". It is hard to come by in today's world.


Have you ever noticed no has said a word for hours and when you start to count, everyone needs to talk to you, the phone rings and someone is at the door.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you ever noticed no has said a word for hours and when you start to count, everyone needs to talk to you, the phone rings and someone is at the door.


Same as when our children were young and were happy playing and whatever else, til the phone rings, then everything hits the fan. Too funny.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Bstevensdunn said:


> I too like to listen to audio books. I knit the fastest when I listen to CJ Box, Vince Flynn, or WEB Griffin books


I like CJBox. Gonna Check out your others.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> I like CJBox. Gonna Check out your others.


Have you tried the Longmire series by Craig Johnson about a sherrif in Wyoming.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you tried the Longmire series by Craig Johnson about a sherrif in Wyoming.


No but thank you for the suggestion. Will check Craig Johnson out. I'm always looking for new authors for DH and me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Silence for me as well although I too love wind chimes.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm also a long time Audible listener, currently listening to the Harry Potter series, which FINALLY is available through Audible. I've read all the books and watched the movies, but Jim Dale is such a great narrator that it adds to the experience.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

knitnshirl said:


> I'm also a long time Audible listener, currently listening to the Harry Potter series, which FINALLY is available through Audible. I've read all the books and watched the movies, but Jim Dale is such a great narrator that it adds to the experience.


I agree completely. I have waited for years get it on Audible. I love Dale as the narrator, his voices are great.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Perfectlypinned said:


> If you have a library you can join, many of them have audiobooks you can download over the internet (ours uses an app called Overdrive to deliver them). You can generally browse through the titles your library offers right on the app, and then check them out, download them to listen...


Also, you might check into the free service called Hoopla, another way to get movies, audiobooks, music (free) from your library. My library wasn't a member for a while, but has since joined.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> I also like the "sound of silence". It is hard to come by in today's world.


I usually start a new project seated in the middle of my wool room. With all those stacks of boxes full of yarn around me, it is truly a silent room. If I'm there too long, my darling comes searching for me, and gets upset that I'm sitting in silence. He always wants to know why I'm not listening to the radio or some of the many records, 8-tracks, or audio cassettes that are also there. He can't understand how I can sit in silence!

When we used to spend months at a time in Syria, I listened to stacks of audio books; our son had copied library editions onto DVDs for me. By letting him select the content, I got to listen to books I'd already read as well as books I never would have selected for myself. Great fun when home alone every day.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I like to listen to music,mostly country!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I usually have the t.v. on with programs I have recorded. I listen more than I watch.


----------



## pdlanser (Mar 31, 2014)

I use Audible, too, but find the quality of my choices not always as good as the classics from Librivox.org. It is a free website with audiobooks of Dickens, Tolstoy, Conrad, etc. If you are a fan of literary fiction, that is the place to go. I got the Librivox app for free and can listen on my iPod anywhere.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I listen to NATGEO, Dicovery, Animal Planet. Once in a while I'll watch/listen to a movie


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you tried the Longmire series by Craig Johnson about a sherrif in Wyoming.


Love Longmire! We watch the Netflix original video series.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the information on edit. I saw edit below my post but on another message I did not notice a typo until later and the edit button was not there. I was wondering where it had gotten itself to.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

There are some wonderful ideas being posted. I generally listen to the television while I knit or sit in silence if I can. I am going to look into downloading some old time radio programs and some audiobooks. It would make for a nice change.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm usually in front of the TV when I'm knitting whether in the living room watching something with hubby, which is much less frequent now that he has a man cave or in my den watching TV.


----------



## stitcherquilter (May 29, 2013)

I love the David Baldacci books and the Irish Country Doctor Series by Patrick Taylor


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I love the old classic movies


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

I loved the Patrick O'Brian novels, narrated by Patrick Tull, and still have them on my Kindle. I agree that the narrator is make-or-break.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I use the "Wagnerian Defense". I listen to opera as I enjoy it and it annoys my cat who then stops playing with my yarn or chewing on my needles. She also hides when I sing but I'd rather listen to the pros.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

knitnanny said:


> I listen to CBC podcasts or, if in the evening, the T.V. (mostly Netflicks or stuff I have recorded on my PVR as I can't stand commercials)


I like commercials, since it gives me time to get up now and then to go do something else......like bathroom trips, fix a snack, wash a couple of dishes, feed the cats! If I'm watching a movie, I'm fidgety because I have to do all those things before bedtime anyway! We do watch movies, but I have to plan ahead and do some things before the movie starts!

We have two or three tv favorites, on Me TV, and I love to use those as my knitting time!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been listening to the Bible. I'm up to II Chronicles


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I listen to audiobooks through Audible or I listen to my favorite TV shows in the background.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

amlynda said:


> I record all the TV programs I like to watch. While knitting, I fast forward through the commercials, giving my hands frequent breaks. Otherwise, I'd knit until my hands cramp.


I do exactly the same.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> I don't have TV so that eliminates a lot of stuff.


i don't have tv either, but i am an avid audio books listener...mostly paranormal thrillers, mystery and adventure stuff....Christine Feehan, 
J.D. Robb,. and Clive Cussler are my favorites...and lately an unpublished
arthur, Bryan Riolo. Bryan lives in poveraty, but writes and paints the most wonderful things.....
Blessings


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> I hope you got permission from the parents before posting pics of their children.


I don't know how things are done up there in Canada, but here in the US school sports events are open to the public. The coach and the players expect to have their photos taken. Newspapers, sometimes small local ones, cover these events and include photos. They do not have to get permission from the coach or team members.
Here's an idea: instead of looking for things to complain about in KP posts, mind your own business if you don't know what you're talking about. And don't forget to take those meds.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I go to the BBC and listen while I am knitting .They have Agatha Christie plays at the moment,Poirot,Miss Marple - BLISS


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I watched all 8 seasons of 24 while knitting. Thats 96 hours, @ 80 calories/hr (from another post) I should be model thin. Caught up on all the previous seasons of Downton Abbey. Love audiobooks too.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

I listen to all kinds of books. If you belong to a library and own an iPad or iPod, you can download an app called Overdrive Media Console. There are hundreds of books and audiobooks to download for free.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

marciawm said:


> I watched all 8 seasons of 24 while knitting. Thats 96 hours, @ 80 calories/hr (from another post) I should be model thin. Caught up on all the previous seasons of Downton Abbey. Love audiobooks too.


I also watched all the seasons of 24 but eating pizza may have counteracted the 80 cal/Hr I burnt.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

RWC Knits said:


> I listen to all kinds of books. If you belong to a library and own an iPad or iPod, you can download an app called Overdrive Media Console. There are hundreds of books and audiobooks to download for free.


I will have to try that, have been a member of Audible for years.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

I listen to audiobooks most of the time. Just winding up the Maisie Dobbs series.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

When watching telly but my ideal way is playing my c.ds [music]now its christmas coming up i can play nice lively christmas music the faster the music the faster i knit , i also do alot of reading but from old fashioned books ,i am not into audio like my sister who has her ear phones on when doing her house work


Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to listen to music everything except Rap and loud Jazz. Alot of times I will knit while listening to a tv show only to look up if something catches my interest.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually watch TV. But I also listen to opera.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

,


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

pamgillies1 said:


> I tend to watch TV and sometimes read a book if the knitting isn't too difficuly.


Me too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Here's an idea: instead of looking for things to complain about in KP posts, mind your own business if you don't know what you're talking about. And don't forget to take those meds.


:thumbdown: You had done the same in another thread. Pffttttt
Yup --- Mind Your Own Business!
Yup --- And Don't Forget Your Meds Either.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

I HAVE AMAZON PRIME AND I USE LIBRARY. THEN IF AVAILABLE I PURCHASE FOR 1.99 THEIR PROFESSIONAL READER. IT IS FASTER AND AUDIBLE IS SO WELL DONE. I GET THRU THE BOOK MUCH FASTER. I AM GOING TO LOOK INTO PURCHASING AMAZON AUDIBLE


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Listening to knitting podcasts seems like a good fit. The Knitmore Girls, The Knit Girllls, etc. inspire and give some helpful hints. Also love The Moth, Selected Shorts, and the Craft Lit podcasts hosted by Heather Ordover a knitter and crafter + English professor who gives great insight into literary works after the knitting discussion.


----------



## Blea (May 8, 2014)

As a foodie....
I love
Americas Test Kitchen
And
The Splendid Table 
Podcasts!


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Blea said:


> As a foodie....
> I love
> Americas Test Kitchen
> And
> ...


Have you tried Christina Cooks?


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Blea said:


> As a foodie
> As I love to cook will give these a try.


----------



## Blea (May 8, 2014)

Thanks...I will look for it!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Maplelkknitter said:


> I use the "Wagnerian Defense". I listen to opera as I enjoy it and it annoys my cat who then stops playing with my yarn or chewing on my needles. She also hides when I sing but I'd rather listen to the pros.


Good defense. :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Blea said:


> As a foodie....
> I love
> Americas Test Kitchen
> And
> ...


Good to know. The Dinner Party is a fun podcast.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


I catch up on my Netflix time while knitting. Yesterday I watched on DVD " The bells of St. Mary". I knitted my other mitten. Now to seaming.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I usually knit while (not) watching TV. I remember an old joke about how you can tell a true knitter-she's into the third season of her favorite show and does not know what any of the main characters look like-that would be me.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

This time of year, I am in front of my computer watching Netflix Christmas movies but in the background have my radio on with Christmas music on


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Perfectlypinned said:


> If you have a library you can join, many of them have audiobooks you can download over the internet (ours uses an app called Overdrive to deliver them)...


I just learned about this. I was on my way to the library to borrow an audiobook. The library was closed for construction, but the hand weavers guild was meeting next door. Ended up joining that group! I just got a loom this summer - wonderful 'coincidence'. Well I mentioned my need for an audiobook and one of the weavers told me about Overdrive. Now I listen all the time - while commuting, knitting, spinning, cooking, and once I get the loom warped I'm sure I'll listen while I weave. I love it!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you tried the Longmire series by Craig Johnson about a sherrif in Wyoming.


These are exceptional. Hubby has read Craig Johnson books are really enjoys them. He says the TV series is very, very close to the books, which doesn't usually happen. I know I like the TV series. Usually movies don't measure up to the books at all. This one does.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> But if you don't watch the commercials, how will you know what meds to ask your Dr. to prescribe for you!!!!


So true.
I heard that some group wants to have all those taken off the air because of that. Then what will they fill all that air time with?
Right now the majority of the commercials seem to be perfume and drugs.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I read my e-mail, listen to the TV, read books on my kindle. If I let the kindle read to me I still need to follow along as it reads because some of the pronunciation is hilarious.

During the warmer months I just sit on the porch and watch the fish jump in our pond and look at my flower beds and think about all the yard work I should be doing. Then, I remember they're perennials and they'll wait 'til next year.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I have my Fire read books to me - I've downloaded several voices, so if I'm reading a British mystery, a British accent reads to me. Plus audiobooks - Clive Cussler, the Longmire series, cozy mysteries...too many to list here.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

gsbyrge said:


> I have my Fire read books to me - I've downloaded several voices, so if I'm reading a British mystery, a British accent reads to me. Plus audiobooks - Clive Cussler, the Longmire series, cozy mysteries...too many to list here.


Love Longmire and the Cussler books.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

To make a point, it's not necessary to attack IMO. 



Beachgirl1000 said:


> I don't know how things are done up there in Canada, but here in the US school sports events are open to the public. The coach and the players expect to have their photos taken. Newspapers, sometimes small local ones, cover these events and include photos. They do not have to get permission from the coach or team members.
> Here's an idea: instead of looking for things to complain about in KP posts, mind your own business if you don't know what you're talking about. And don't forget to take those meds.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

44gram said:


> I am a fan of Old Time Radio Programs and have a large collection on my computer. Makes for great listening while crafting.
> So many talk about audible books. I'm going to have to look into them. Thanks for a great idea.


YouTube has some free audiobooks. Right now I'm listening to "The Sillkworm" which is a sequel to "The Cuckoo's Calling" both by J. K. Rowling (although she uses Robert Galbraith a pseudonym for the author's name because she wanted to see if readers like her work outside of the Harry Potter books). Both are free on YouTube as well as quite a few other audiobooks. You can search by author's name or just "audiobooks". There is a lot of advertising for books you have to pay for, but if you're creative in your searching, you can find complete books there, too. (The clue is in how long the video is. Hours long mean a complete book. Minutes long is an ad.)


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

TED talks podcasts


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I don't know how things are done up there in Canada, but here in the US school sports events are open to the public. The coach and the players expect to have their photos taken. Newspapers, sometimes small local ones, cover these events and include photos. They do not have to get permission from the coach or team members.
> Here's an idea: instead of looking for things to complain about in KP posts, mind your own business if you don't know what you're talking about. And don't forget to take those meds.


Who in the world would be watching KP with mischief in mind. Surely there are better sites for that kind of thing. Seems a little lucridious.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

mln25 said:


> YouTube has some free audiobooks.
> Never thought of looking on YouTube for books. Thanks


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I enjoy listening to books by Lee Child narrated by Joe Hill from Audible or from the library. I found trying to watch tv or DVD's, even shows I've watched before, I stop knitting and end up watching the show.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sealcookie said:


> mln25 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube has some free audiobooks.
> ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> But if you don't watch the commercials, how will you know what meds to ask your Dr. to prescribe for you!!!!


"Ain't" it the truth!


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just found out if you go to YouTube and type in the search box "full audiobooks" you get many pages of complete audiobooks.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Music from just about every era.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> I'm also a long time Audible listener, currently listening to the Harry Potter series, which FINALLY is available through Audible. I've read all the books and watched the movies, but Jim Dale is such a great narrator that it adds to the experience.


Thank you for the suggestion of listening to the Harry Potter series, especially with a really good narrator. I have returned Audible books (rarely) because I couldn't stand listening to the narrator.


----------



## Pennie (Jun 4, 2011)

Watching Football if you miss something you can watch the instance replay


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I like to knit listening to "early music". Medieval music and Gregorian and chants. Call me wierd, but I find them very soothing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you tried the Longmire series by Craig Johnson about a sherrif in Wyoming.


Haven't read the books but love the TV show with Robert Taylor!! I can watch that and knit ok!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

bglass, love your socks in your avatar!


----------



## cyclamen68 (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't have TV so radio 4 and radio 4 extra, radio 3, Radio 4 podcasts,The Moth radio hour,TED talks Freakonomics radio, Waking Up with Sam Harris. I subscribe to 38 podcasts, mainly from radio 4 so there is always something to listen to.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I listen to CBC Radio while I knit mostly and do my finishing watching TV or Netflix. I use to get audio books from the library but everything is ebooks now.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


I like to watch movies either on Hulu or Amazon Prime. And then there is You tube where I can listen for free to Alan Jackson. A whole album so I don't have to fiddle with changing the video. I also listen to the Pats.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

I watch "trash TV" (as I call it).... and wonder what this world is coming to???


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

cyclamen68 said:


> I don't have TV so radio 4 and radio 4 extra, radio 3, Radio 4 podcasts,The Moth radio hour,TED talks Freakonomics radio, Waking Up with Sam Harris. I subscribe to 38 podcasts, mainly from radio 4 so there is always something to listen to.


No TV here either and I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Paet said:


> I like to knit listening to "early music". Medieval music and Gregorian and chants. Call me wierd, but I find them very soothing.


They are soothing. Couldn't agree with you more. I think they are beautiful. 
I used to listen to a radio station that played a lot of the early music, is it Hildegard of Bingen, and albums of Gregorian Chant by some monks, i can't remember the name. Now that I think of it they hadn't played the early music for years before I moved. 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I knit all the time I am "watching" TV so it does not matter what it is - news, commercials (lot of those), weather channel, mysteries (my favorite). And I have to be knitting something simple or else change channel when knitting a complicated patterns.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> noraeb said:
> 
> 
> > I have been a major fan of audio books
> ...


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

vjh1530 said:


> I got quite a picture in my head reading this, lol! I hate pulling up next to a car with the music so loud it starts rattling my fillings in my teeth. Your audio would be so much better!!


Yeah, but how would your driving be?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> To make a point, it's not necessary to attack IMO.


Exactly! Not sure why we have to always have the personal attack statements. Instead of making a possibly valid point like an adult, it just brings everything down to a juvenile level. Rather silly and unnecessarily hurtful to other readers who may be on mental health medication for an illness.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I loved listening to Wolf Hall and the sequel Bring out the Bodies, by Hilary Mantel. Some people said they found it confusing, but being a history buff, I already knew who the characters were.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I don't know how things are done up there in Canada, but here in the US school sports events are open to the public. The coach and the players expect to have their photos taken. Newspapers, sometimes small local ones, cover these events and include photos. They do not have to get permission from the coach or team members.
> Here's an idea: instead of looking for things to complain about in KP posts, mind your own business if you don't know what you're talking about. And don't forget to take those meds.


Ouch


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sealcookie said:


> No TV here either and I don't miss it one bit.


DH is ready for tv again as he has wound down work. Maybe in Jan, we will get a package again and then put it on hiatus again for the summer. I do know there will not be 24 hours of awful news. Knowing what goes on in the world is necessary to us but repeats are just too much and the program's we like are on in the evening. We have never recorded anything for daytime viewing.
I knit in quiet, solitude, noise, traveling,in a group and as the Gkids play in the sand pile. They play, I swing and knit.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

gsbyrge said:


> I have my Fire read books to me - I've downloaded several voices, so if I'm reading a British mystery, a British accent reads to me. Plus audiobooks - Clive Cussler, the Longmire series, cozy mysteries...too many to list here.


I never knew you could do that! Do you know if it works on iPhones/iPads?


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I listen to tv. Since I live in a studio plus bedroom I am used to hearing tv and not watching it. I can actually follow most shows just by listening. Drive my husband crazy when I tell him "who did it" when I wasn't even watching.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I love to listen to podcasts when knitting. My favorites are What You Missed In History from the How Stuff Works people. There really is a lot we didn't learn about history in school.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

JYannucci said:


> I listen to tv. Since I live in a studio plus bedroom I am used to hearing tv and not watching it. I can actually follow most shows just by listening. Drive my husband crazy when I tell him "who did it" when I wasn't even watching.


When we did have tv neither of us really watched just listened. One day my room mate said "you know there is no picture" God knows how long the picture was out, it was then we decided TV was a waste of our money. Been off over a year and haven't missed it yet.


----------



## sheree54849 (Aug 5, 2014)

I watch Netflix. If it is a simple pattern, I read a book. Things don't move along too quickly when you read and knit though  and I have found that my knitting tension gets tighter


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't do much knitting at home. Can't do it watching TV because I need to read the captions; even though I can knit without looking, something will need visual attention now and then and I can't pause the TV all the time. TV only works if it's a sporting event or the like, and I don't watch many of those. I do most of my knitting at meetings, lectures, etc. outside the house, as well as at my very frequent bridge games.


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

Cricket when there's a test match. Otherwise BBC Radio 4


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Cannot listen to stuff that engages me, i.e. talk radio, TV, or recorded shows. I lose track of what I'm doing, whether it's knitting, crochet, or sorting papers. However, I can and do listen to light (instrumental) classical or some modern music. The verbal stuff I listen to while ironing or dusting or whatever.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Have senseless tv on! Lol


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Binzy said:


> I never knew you could do that! Do you know if it works on iPhones/iPads?


I've got he kindle app on my iPhone & iPad, & there's a link to which books have "audio companions." You can listen to a sample or add to wish list, or you can get the companion (a version that's read to you). It's not free, though. I do see Coraline is read by the author, Neil Gaiman. So it's not necessarily "2nd class" readers.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

...duplicate


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

I listen to library audio books while knitting; mystery/thrillers and Ancestry podcasts for genealogists. Ione


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Most libraries have quite a choice of titles.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I second the Longmire series but I got to watch them all on Netflix and they are very good. Even my SiL started watching them also


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sealcookie said:


> I don't have TV so that eliminates a lot of stuff.


 :thumbup: 
My newest download is Dr Joe Disperza's new book You are the placebo


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Love audio books! Right now I'm listening to "How Google Works" and one of my favorites was "Breakfast with Budha". I also enjoyed "Automate This". I like both fiction and non-fiction. The audio books also help me with my audio therapy for my cochlear implant.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

amlynda said:


> I record all the TV programs I like to watch. While knitting, I fast forward through the commercials....


This is what we do also. During the day though, I like the silence, no radio or TV etc... In between I hear the cats meow or the chooks heralding the fact they have laid an egg...


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I download books from my online library and listen to them. I rarely watch TV, but always watch Fixer Upper and sometimes the Food Network. Mostly I enjoy the books, especially with suspense.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I also love to listen to NPR while I knit. There are so many good programs.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

DesertPurl said:


> I have a selection of podcasts that I like...mostly from NPR....This American Life and Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me are a couple of favorites. Also like RadioLab. I've had several knitting podcasts (Woolful is good), but for some reason listening to knitting while I'm knitting is not as much fun....I actually stop and listen to them exclaim over some new ball of squishey new yarn.


I love listening to NPR while I knit, also. Love This American Life, Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me, Think and Travel with Rick Steeves. I also like RadioLab. I even like Click and Clack -- Car Talk!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

joycevv said:


> I also love to listen to NPR while I knit. There are so many good programs.


I'm with you.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Sealcookie said:


> Have you ever noticed no has said a word for hours and when you start to count, everyone needs to talk to you, the phone rings and someone is at the door.


Right on!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I usually listen to TV programmes whilst knitting in the evenings.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sealcookie said:


> I don't have TV so that eliminates a lot of stuff.


I'm not into TV...I just listen to my thoughts while I knit. I get it all. Comedy, drama, horror, more drama, fantasy, more drama...


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I listen to my daughter's podcast, Netflix & Chill. I love to hear her voice and her misadventures. I invite y'all to listen - don't let the name mislead you - it's PG13&#128516;. It's on iTunes and the icon is of 2 girls (my daughter and her friend) who are both looking for Mr. Right in the Big Apple.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My SO always has some sort of electronic device going so my favorite thing to listen to is silence.


----------



## Epoxymama (Jan 16, 2015)

I ride on buses very often,and knit or cross stitch or do my crochet work up until I get close to my bus stop.some people ask about any new stitch or pattern I am doing .It makes my day when somebody learn something new or teach me.We are always learning,anyway.


----------



## Epoxymama (Jan 16, 2015)

I ride on buses very often,and knit or cross stitch or do my crochet work up until I get close to my bus stop.some people ask about any new stitch or pattern I am doing .It makes my day when somebody learn something new or teach me.We are always learning,anyway.


----------



## Karen Mary (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for your question Sealcookie. I read each one of the replies and wrote a list of podcasts, apps, etc. to look up. I like listening to podcasts and have downloaded and started to listen to new ones, thanks to the answers you received yesterday. I love the variety of things in addition to knitting I learn from this site.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Thx I learned several things about where to get books and ideas of what to listen to.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tv


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I mostly knit on weekends relaxing while watching or should I say listening to TV... Can't watch and knit at the same time.... Envy those who can...


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks to all who recommended the Longmire series, I am looking forward to trying it.

I love the Odd Thomas series by Dean Koontz. He has a reputation as a horror writer but his books haven't really been horror for years. Life Expectency is another really good title by him. 

Phillipa Gregory's books work well as audio books. I was disappointed with Lev Grossman's The Magicians, thought it was a bit dull and never made it to the end of the book. 

My laptop is a porker but pretty soon I will lug it over to library and see what I can download for audiobooks as I have listened to so many of the ones they have on disc.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Another really super Dean Koontz book is "The Watchers." Not horror at all. Quite inspiring, in fact.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

amlynda said:


> I record all the TV programs I like to watch. While knitting, I fast forward through the commercials, giving my hands frequent breaks. Otherwise, I'd knit until my hands cramp.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I often listen to my audiobooks from Audible. I currently am immersed in the Inspector Gamache mysteries by Louise Penny. I love the narrator. All the Jacqueline Winspear books are great, too. I have a DVR and I record lots of shows so I can watch without commercials. But if I am doing a complicated pattern, I just go sit in a quiet room and listen to my cats purr. They have long ago given up trying to help me knit!!!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> I often listen to my audiobooks from Audible. I currently am immersed in the Inspector Gamache mysteries by Louise Penny. I love the narrator. All the Jacqueline Winspear books are great, too. I have a DVR and I record lots of shows so I can watch without commercials. But if I am doing a complicated pattern, I just go sit in a quiet room and listen to my cats purr. They have long ago given up trying to help me knit!!!


Just love both of your mentioned authors.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> Just love both of your mentioned authors.


I will have to try those authors. Several people have mentioned them.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

WendyMargaret said:


> Just love both of your mentioned authors.


I will have to try those authors. Several people have mentioned them.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

romagica said:


> Another really super Dean Koontz book is "The Watchers." Not horror at all. Quite inspiring, in fact.


I love this book.... Actually love all his books especially the ones with dogs....


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Shelly4545 said:


> I love this book.... Actually love all his books especially the ones with dogs....


The book is also one of my favorites, although have not enjoyed his last couple as much. I think Mr. Murder had a dog in it too.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't read Mr. murder but will look it up.... Would like to try one of his on audio... Any recommendations?


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> In the way of audio books when I find a good reader I go online and discover what else that person has read. I trust David Suchet to always give a good performance.


I do the same- George Guidall, Richard Ferrone, Barbara Rosenblatt are some of my favorites.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Sealcookie said:


> What do you like to listen to while knitting. I love simple mysteries and use Audible. I did some of my best knitting while listening to the Longmire series by Craig Johnson. Love the narrator, but I have actually stopped listening to some books because the narrator is sooooo annoying. So share what you like.


Mysteries, especially English one but I also like serial murders and a good spy novel.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> But if you don't watch the commercials, how will you know what meds to ask your Dr. to prescribe for you!!!!


That's a thought!!! Love it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I've never, ever listened to a book... I either read them or never get to know them.
I do watch tv while I'm knitting though.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love to listen to music and watch TV


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I have never listened to this series. Thanks for the tip.


barbdpayne said:


> I often listen to my audiobooks from Audible. I currently am immersed in the Inspector Gamache mysteries by Louise Penny. I love the narrator. All the Jacqueline Winspear books are great, too. I have a DVR and I record lots of shows so I can watch without commercials. But if I am doing a complicated pattern, I just go sit in a quiet room and listen to my cats purr. They have long ago given up trying to help me knit!!!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I like watching tv or listening to one of the music channels turned down low. Right now I am very much enjoying the holiday music channel, late at night when the house is nice and quiet.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Kindle will read to me so I listen to that or listen to music, I love music, or listen to movies, don't watch them listen to them.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

This has been a wonderful thread. I had never heard of the audible app. Thank you everyone. I am now listening to books on my drive to and from work.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

I listen to the crime programmes on truTV. Same ones over and over but it means I know when I want to look up 'cos I missed something the first 5 times...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like watching that channel also cbs reality , seems to be alot of murders in the U.S but there its a far bigger country than the U.K .our country is the same size roughly as California a thousand miles long .


skitty's_mum said:


> I listen to the crime programmes on truTV. Same ones over and over but it means I know when I want to look up 'cos I missed something the first 5 times...


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

valj46 said:


> I like watching that channel also cbs reality , seems to be alot of murders in the U.S but there its a far bigger country than the U.K .our country is the same size roughly as California a thousand miles long .


Yes, some of the crimes I hear on there terrify me. I'd love to visit America but I daren't!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, some of the crimes I hear on there terrify me. I'd love to visit America but I daren't!


Just keep in mind ... the crimes attract viewers and sell commercials. Quiet Mayberry is more realistic of most of the country, but it doesn't bring in viewers or money.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

romagica said:


> Just keep in mind ... the crimes attract viewers and sell commercials. Quite Mayberry is more realistic of most of the country, but it doesn't bring in viewers or money.


Yes, it's the same over here - you hear about crimes in the cities but we can still walk about in the dark out in the sticks. Daren't leave our doors unlocked anymore 'though. The problem is, charming as Mayberry no doubt is, it's New York I'd like to see! I will have a Google at it 'tho


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, it's the same over here - you hear about crimes in the cities but we can still walk about in the dark out in the sticks. Daren't leave our doors unlocked anymore 'though. The problem is, charming as Mayberry no doubt is, it's New York I'd like to see! I will have a Google at it 'tho


New York is fine too. Just don't act like a tourist. LOL - Walk with purpose and be aware of your surroundings. Pretty common sense stuff.

And I probably would be careful about where I go walking at night.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been to the U.S afew times as i have family in Indiana ,California & Tennessee the area in Indiana is quite quiet i've often wondered how young people meet as all there is in Bluffton is the Legion & a bar , no entertainment like the clubs for young people but it is about 10 years ago since the last time i went .


romagica said:


> Just keep in mind ... the crimes attract viewers and sell commercials. Quiet Mayberry is more realistic of most of the country, but it doesn't bring in viewers or money.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, some of the crimes I hear on there terrify me. I'd love to visit America but I daren't!


No need to be afraid, millions live here and never encounter anything like what you see on TV. If TV doesn't make it look worse than it is, people don't watch.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, it's the same over here - you hear about crimes in the cities but we can still walk about in the dark out in the sticks. Daren't leave our doors unlocked anymore 'though. The problem is, charming as Mayberry no doubt is, it's New York I'd like to see! I will have a Google at it 'tho


It is so dangerous where I live that I haven't locked my back door in two years.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I listen to CBC podcasts or, if in the evening, the T.V. (mostly Netflicks or stuff I have recorded on my PVR as I can't stand commercials)


Hi
At the risk of sounding like a real luddite, I need to ask: What's a podcast? and how can I get hold of one?

Watching TV has gotten almost impossible. Repeat shows, holiday extravaganzas and to add insult to injury, all our Brit Mystery shows have almost disappeared. And the rest of the world is watching that maniac spouting his poison (don't mean to be too political, but he's really beyond tolerable)

Anyway, so a podcast would probably be a good solution. Can anyone give me some idea of how to get one - or some?
Billie


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I use Audible and appreciate they will return my credit if I don't like the book. As many have said the narrator can make a poor book or break a good one.


pdlanser said:


> I use Audible, too, but find the quality of my choices not always as good as the classics from Librivox.org. It is a free website with audiobooks of Dickens, Tolstoy, Conrad, etc. If you are a fan of literary fiction, that is the place to go. I got the Librivox app for free and can listen on my iPod anywhere.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> But if you don't watch the commercials, how will you know what meds to ask your Dr. to prescribe for you!!!!


Or what side effects you will get from them.


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

Patrick Tull (Patric OBrian's Master and Commander series). and Davina Porter does the Diana Gabaldon books as well as the Anne Perry William Monk books ( I think) as well as Barbara Rosenblatt ( Elizabeth Peters Amelia Peabody Emmerson books) are my favorite readers.


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> I've never, ever listened to a book... I either read them or never get to know them.
> I do watch tv while I'm knitting though.


You might find that you really enjoy it. I love to read my favorite authors books first and then when I know a new book in the series is coming out I will listen to the series in order to remind myself of what is happening with my characters. 
Some authors I listen to I have never read, like Patrick OBrian, but I usually pick authors that I enjoy reading.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I very much doubt it. I don't think it could ever be my thing. When I was a child - even before I learned to read - there were radio programs, with some stories for children - and the voices were played by different artists, and still... it wasn't right.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I very much doubt it. I don't think it could ever be my thing. When I was a child - even before I learned to read - there were radio programs, with some stories for children - and the voices were played by different artists, and still... it wasn't right.


When I was a child - sick in bed - I loved the radio dramas! I'd listen to the ones for kids, of course, but I also listened to the ones in the evenings - aimed for an older audience. I guess I just liked that someone was speaking to me, even if I didn't understand the plot.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I was a child - sick in bed - I loved the radio dramas! I'd listen to the ones for kids, of course, but I also listened to the ones in the evenings - aimed for an older audience. I guess I just liked that someone was speaking to me, even if I didn't understand the plot.


I loved those radio dramas too. I always did my homework with one ear on the radio LOL. I also used to listen to the police and detective dramas with my Mother at night.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I was a child - sick in bed - I loved the radio dramas! I'd listen to the ones for kids, of course, but I also listened to the ones in the evenings - aimed for an older audience. I guess I just liked that someone was speaking to me, even if I didn't understand the plot.


My Daddy is a wonderful storyteller. So, when me and my brother were children he used not only to read to us, but also to just tell us the books - when we were taking a walk or hiking or something and... very often the way he told the books was even better than the way the author did. When I started to actually read Jules Verne many years later I found his style to be boring and... well, to be honest plain annoying compared to what I was used to. So... no wonder I didn't particularly like the radio dramas (children's or otherwise). Though I use to listen a lot to the radio... I use to be ill a lot of the times, and to stay home alone in many occasions, and the radio kept me company. There was a 3 hour sort of science-popular - but more science than popular style-wise - that I listened to... and that's where I learned about the Big Bang, and the mu-musons and such, age 5-6... And a lot of other stuff - and, surprisingly, I've remembered a lot of it. Even though understood very, very little...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> ... There was a 3 hour sort of science-popular - but more science than popular style-wise - that I listened to... and that's where I learned about the Big Bang, and the mu-musons and such, age 5-6... And a lot of other stuff - and, surprisingly, I've remembered a lot of it. Even though understood very, very little...


Babies and young children's brains are veritable sponges. They may not at the time know what they're absorbing, but it's in there, just waiting for the right trigger to come into play.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I was a child - sick in bed - I loved the radio dramas! I'd listen to the ones for kids, of course, but I also listened to the ones in the evenings - aimed for an older audience. I guess I just liked that someone was speaking to me, even if I didn't understand the plot.


if i listen to the raido or somethg i get destracted IF I CROCHET I CAN LISTEN TO DV AND NOT WATCH MY STITCHES IN CROCHETTING im not that good at knitting  with knitting i ahve to watch all my stitches and tue out ny other suroundings


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I love to listen to music it adds to the calmness the knitting or crocheting gives me. I also listen to the radio and watch television. The problem with television is the murder mysteries - I tend to knit tighter the last 15 minutes of the show, when they know "who done it!" Sometimes, silence works well, especially if I am working on a new pattern of mine that I haven't proofed yet.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

lol i cant knit that good to watch i have to concentrate and it is really hard for me to concentrate if i have the distractions when i knit BUT IF I CROCHET I CAN WATCH TV AND CROCHET WITH OUT THE CONCENTRATION >>>> i can watch the show and do my crochet with out knowing what im doing i do mostly hdc and afghan or grany squars... i can do music with out tensing up like yo mentioned...but i do the TENSING THROUGH THE WHOE PROGECT OF KNITTING>>> it is funny


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

misellen said:


> I loved those radio dramas too. I always did my homework with one ear on the radio LOL. I also used to listen to the police and detective dramas with my Mother at night.


I'm dating myself, I know. I remember once listening to a radio mystery with my grandmother when I was about 4 years old. She listened every day in the afternoon, leaning towards the radio. (Boy! Did this keep your imagination working!) This happened just before television was created. I was still 4 years old when I saw my first 12 inch screen black and white television. I thought,"WOW!". Now look at what we have.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, some of the crimes I hear on there terrify me. I'd love to visit America but I daren't!


The United State is as safe as England. I was in England last year and felt completely comfortable. Admitidly, I was with my husband and some friends. I have been to other countries also and was comfortable. But, there is crime all over the world. Look at the news we see and hear today. No matter where you go, you should be sure to keep an eye on what is around you.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I often play recorded TV programs while knitting. Also like "Soundscapes" musical selections. Very soothing and the pets like it, too!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Yes, some of the crimes I hear on there terrify me. I'd love to visit America but I daren't!


Most of the crimes you hear about happen in areas that a tourist is not likely to visit.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

the safest country i have been to is the little island Malta , i can wander around in the night on my own if i wanted to,The people are warm & friendly thats why i think we go there such alot , plenty of history , do plenty of crochet & knitting ,


Irene P said:


> The United State is as safe as England. I was in England last year and felt completely comfortable. Admitidly, I was with my husband and some friends. I have been to other countries also and was comfortable. But, there is crime all over the world. Look at the news we see and hear today. No matter where you go, you should be sure to keep an eye on what is around you.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I love listening to audiobooks and podcasts on my iPad while I knit, also while I work home alone. Love the suggestions from other posters, thank you all for the new ideas - I had NO idea you could find audiobooks on YouTube, thank you min25!

Here are my listening lists, maybe you'll find something you like too:

1. Audible Audiobooks

I have been a member of Audible since day one, when I lived in Central America it was very difficult to get books (shipping $$$$), so their downloads saved me. 

Like the OP, I loved Craig Johnson's Longmire series and especially George Guidall the narrator, who also reads Tony Hillerman's books. Also enjoyed the whole Game of Thrones series (narrated by Roy Dotrice), and JK Rowling's adult crime series, The Cuckoos Calling etc. Now that Audible offers Harry Potter I plan to start on it too. Loved The Martian, kept me sane during last year's holiday rush ... as in, you think YOU have problems? LOL.

2. Library Audiobooks

I'm a huge supporter of our local library system, and feel SO lucky that we have a good one. As soon as I run out of Audible credits each month I start checking out library audiobooks. I keep a lengthy "wish list" on our library's website so I can remember what I'd like to read next. Working my way through Denise Mina's mysteries now - highly recommend.

3. Kindle Unlimited

Yes, the membership is for free eBooks, but often you can "borrow" the eBook and get the audiobook at the same time, for free, or for a nominal fee like 99 cents or $1.99.

4. Podcasts

What an amazing universe of free, thought-provoking listens! Instead of iTunes I use the free "Downcast" app on my iPad to search, subscribe to and manage podcasts - I like the feature that automatically deletes them when I've listened to them, or when too many episodes stack up.

I like This American Life, the NYT Book Review (so I can find more books haha), BookRiot (same), RadioLab, Love + Radio, Slate's Cultural Gabfest and The Dinner Party, just to name a few.

But I'm surprised no one else has mentioned the CraftLit podcast? It's wonderful. The host Heather has a marvelous voice, is a knitter and also an English professor, so you get classic lit along with a great commentary.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

misellen said:


> Most of the crimes you hear about happen in areas that a tourist is not likely to visit.


Many years ago, my family (and I) went to Puerto Rico on vacation. We were told by employees at the hotel not to go into Old San Juan because it was dangerous. Well, since my husband speaks Spanish, we did go there - and met some lovely people. We saw parts of Old San Juan we would have missed had we listened to the hotel employee. Of course, we were careful and kept an eye open around us.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i remember the tvs that had th ree buttons on off&channel changer&they were square&so pretty then had that big cabainet dating again loved the easy days things lasted for ever have a referigetor that has lasted over 27 years then a NEW ONE THAT ONLY LASTED 10 to fifteen years... you cant repair that easy now...i m crochetting roses for mothers day... RED i will put a yellow one and a white one maybe blue or verigated one too my mom loved them red and white verigated roses> I DONT KNOW HOW THEY MADE THEM BUT THEY WERE SHURE PRETTY


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Sorry should read difficult.


lol im dislexic so i new what you meant and i can read backwards or upside down since second grade...i love to listen to li ttle house or halmark i cant concentrate on my crochet if it is PRICE IS RIGHT OR THE OTHER ONE>>> they are too much noise... it is fun remembering how i loved monti hall and that they were better than todays shows.back then we only has three channels ilove listening to GLEN MILLER MUSIC ... i miss johnny carson..... so bad...i love listening to the now days bible shows... back when billy grahm came out i culd not do anything but keep jmy eyes clued to the tv i can listen and crochet now and still get the benifit of both tasks thaks for all the memorys


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

marceme said:


> i remember the tvs that had th ree buttons on off&channel changer&they were square&so pretty then had that big cabainet dating again loved the easy days things lasted for ever have a referigetor that has lasted over 27 years then a NEW ONE THAT ONLY LASTED 10 to fifteen years... you cant repair that easy now...i m crochetting roses for mothers day... RED i will put a yellow one and a white one maybe blue or verigated one too my mom loved them red and white verigated roses> I DONT KNOW HOW THEY MADE THEM BUT THEY WERE SHURE PRETTY


Funny you mentioned your refrigerator. I once had a vacuum that last 24 years, using it every day ( I had two young children and two dogs). Since I replaced this one, I have had to buy a new one every 2 years and I've only used it 2 or 3 times a week (no more dogs and my children are grown and on their own).

Your thought about the crocheted roses is lovely. I have been thinking about crocheting roses for a while now to give to my granddaughters for Valentine's Day. You just encouraged me. Thank you. Have a GREAT VALENTINE'S DAY!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Or what side effects you will get from them.


The side effects are the scary part. The medicines do help the ill person, but created some very bad side effects. Look at the commercials on television. They encourage you to use their product - even if the side effect listed can kill you.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Epoxymama said:


> I ride on buses very often,and knit or cross stitch or do my crochet work up until I get close to my bus stop.some people ask about any new stitch or pattern I am doing .It makes my day when somebody learn something new or teach me.We are always learning,anyway.


I take my knitting or crocheting with me also, especially if it is a long bus ride. You can accomplish a lot on a four or five hour ride. As far as local, when my husband drives, I knit or crochet if it' s a ride of 20 minutes or longer. Should someone ask me how long an infant's hat I was knitting took, I sometimes kid them and say 6 card rides. We have a good laugh.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

NPR radio is the best , Snapchat ,This American Life . In Boston we have super radio shows like On Point . It's the thinking person's radio .
On Create TV there is a knitting show at 6 am and 12 noon most days .


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

romagica said:


> Just keep in mind ... the crimes attract viewers and sell commercials. Quiet Mayberry is more realistic of most of the country, but it doesn't bring in viewers or money.


You are correct. The shows that are produced today encourage violence, and no set of values as they used to do ( Remember "Little House On The Prairey"?) People watch the show published now because it seems to temporarily ease their personal problems. The sad part is children are watching them and becoming immune to crimes and violence.


----------

